# shrimp without iodine



## dschoter05

i recently read the forum on how to freeze shrimp. it says to make sure your shrimp are iodine free. how can you tell this? i looked over the packaging and it said nothing like that. please help


----------



## ___

Im not 100^ sure but I think it will say if it has it

This is what Ive been using for the better part of 2 years

*Village Market Frozen Raw shell on white shrimp*

G/L hope this helps


----------



## cobrafox46

Usually it will say the ingredients on the package. Mine just says salt.


----------



## lo4life

agreed and nice fish!!!!


----------



## Demon Darko

It will only say it if the shrimp has had iodine added or certain purposes.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

you sure it wasn't squid that you read about.


----------



## Ja'eh

cobrafox46 said:


> Usually it will say the ingredients on the package. Mine just says salt.


That salt could contain iodine.


----------



## Demon Darko

Squid would make more sense to contain iodine that shrimp would.


----------



## boiler149

ya it should say...i know the bags i get say wats all in it...nice fish though!


----------



## ___

Most of the salt in a freezer bag of shrimp is going to be from the water.... They cant remove it so they add it to the back of the bag so ppl know that this bag of shrimp may have salt....

some company do add salt to the shrimp you can tell by the % listed on the bag

Hot dogs 540mg
Microwave chicken nugget meal 670mg
Progresso soup 900mg
my shrimp 190mg

Just keep an eye on it you'll know


----------



## haroldglenn

They will not add salt to the ingredients list if it's just the residual salt from the ocean water.

BTW: the whole: "no iodine in the shrimp" thing is vastly overstated. This, I believe, comes from the common knowledge that you should not use iodized salt as aquarium salt. The amount of iodine in frozen shrimp isn't going to be enough to harm your fish.

Don't use table salt to salt your water, but don't worry about trace iodine in frozen shrimp.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

haroldglenn said:


> They will not add salt to the ingredients list if it's just the residual salt from the ocean water.
> 
> BTW: the whole: "no iodine in the shrimp" thing is vastly overstated. *This, I believe, comes from the common knowledge that you should not use iodized salt as aquarium salt.* The amount of iodine in frozen shrimp isn't going to be enough to harm your fish.
> 
> *Don't use table salt to salt your water*, but don't worry about trace iodine in frozen shrimp.


How do you feel about it as a precursor to meds ?


----------



## Guest

A bit of trivia for you.
All shrimp contain a small amount of the essential mineral iodine.
The reason some salt has iodine added to it (iodized), is that in the days before refrigeration, people in the midwest weren't eating enough seafood.
This caused some people to suffer iodine deficiency that manifested itself in physical ailments such as goiters.

For those that don't want the extra iodine, salt is available in a non-iodized form.


----------

